# 8 boys and wanting a girl



## lisareece

Just thought I'd let you know this programme is on tonight at 9pm on Really, sounds interesting


----------



## Reno

sounds good! I know a family with 5 boys, never heard of any more!


----------



## lau86

My TV guide says something different is on? I'm quite glad in a way, I've seen this before and remember thinking how horribly sad it was. I also don't want to think I am ever gonna be one of those parents.


----------



## MonyMony

My father had a distant aunt and uncle with eight daughters, no boys. 

I also read a book once by a woman who was one of thirteen sisters. Can you imagine the fights for the bathroom mirror?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've seen this before, i think it's also on 4od online if anyone wanted to watch it xx


----------



## Pearls18

I watched it, was strange to me because I remember it came out before DS1 was born or perhaps when I was pregnant and it was really controversial. If I had of watched it back then I bet I would have thought they were all really selfish people, now I watch it in a completely different light. I wasn't keen on the American lady (although hard to see her so upset), wasn't overly keen on the Devon mum with twins but really felt for the mum of 5, I think she was the most relatable to me from the things she said, my heart broke for her on the scanning table.


----------



## Reno

Yes the mum getting the 5th boy, I was sure it was going to be a girl!!

I don't know how I feel with the 'choose the gender' option. I would leave it up to nature to decide! But I also wouldn't have another baby if I definitely only wanted one gender!


----------



## Pearls18

Reno said:


> Yes the mum getting the 5th boy, I was sure it was going to be a girl!!
> 
> I don't know how I feel with the 'choose the gender' option. I would leave it up to nature to decide! But I also wouldn't have another baby if I definitely only wanted one gender!

Yeah I couldn't make my mind up on this, on the one hand it was uncomfortable to watch, it felt very...intrusive in nature, something felt morally wrong about it and quite unnatural, I don't mean ivf obviously but just the aspect of selecting the gender and discarding male ones, I don't know it was just strange to see. But if I had the money would I consider it....in my heart of hearts I don't think I could write it off.

I only ever wanted 2 children ideally, but the thought of not having a girl ever unsettles me so a part thinks maybe we should try for one more but I couldn't do it unless I was 100% sure I would want another boy which has a good chance of happening, until I know for sure I can't try for a third. But I would genuinely consider adoption, if I knew I wanted a girl only I would consider adopting however I don't know how moral it is to adopt with the mind for a certain gender, I'm scared to ask anyone in case I look like a bad person. But DS2 isn't even here yet I think all these thoughts are part of the dealing process and we'll see how we feel. But a part of me watching those women with all those boys a part of me did think why not consider adoption, but I don't know if that's a hurtful thing to say, it's only easy for me to say because it is something I would look into (although nothing about yet) and was surprised the word wasn't used once in the programme (especially given the age of a couple of the mums) so maybe I'm the one in the wrong!


----------



## Reno

That is true, I would choose adoption over embryo selection! Especailly a little girl who was abandoned because she was a girl!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I also wasn't too keen on the lady with twin girls she said something along the lines of 'if you really want the dream enough you can achieve it" in relation to getting her two girls which didn't make sense because she needed thousands and thousands of pounds to do gender selection which the majority people can't afford. I felt bad for the mum having boy 5 especially with how dedicated she had been with gender swaying xxx


----------

